# camera



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

hi guys
what is a good camera thats simple to use and small to take out on the kayak.i only have a large cannon thats to expensive to take out with me.
thanks
wayne


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

I use a Fuji Finepix in a waterproof (3m) case. I bought one two years ago for $250 at Harvey Norman. Then just the other day I noticed that they were selling an upgraded model for $193 on special so bought that one too -- does better video and has a larger display.

The original has been through hell and lots of high water and has performed faultlessly. Have a look through some of my posts in Trip Reports for images created with these cameras. They are both very compact, even in the case, which has proven far more rugged than I expected.

*Edited:* Importantly, the costs above *include* the waterproof case. The camera is usable as normal, without the case if you wish.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate id luv one with a viewfinder cause i can never see what im photographing on the screen due to the glare.i
ive always jsut brought cheap ones after droppinga couple. they seen to cop abuse just fine. had a fuji, a canon and a kodak. pick em up for about 130 . that way if you drop it your not losing much

do like the idea of an underwater one though

cheers pete


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Mines an Olympus 790 SW, which I have had for about a year now.
Its waterproof, shockproof, etc and is great for the kayak.
I paid about $400 for mine at the time, but I think its been superseded a couple of times since then.

I just had a look on ebay, and there is one there the same model as mine for $150 atm, with a 1 gig card.

here is the link for it if your interested..... http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Olympus-Styl...ryZ98399QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks guys
will check them out as must get another camera soon
cheers wayne


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

How much do you want to spend? This little fella is amazing for it's size and is waterproof to 100'. I wouldn't want to test the 100' theory though. It just straps onto your wrist.

http://www.sportscamera.com.au/digital- ... p-220.html

It's a great little camera but.........and here is the downside;
a/ you can't see your results until you get it home and upload to a computer, and
b/ When shooting video (it does great video) you get bugger all sound when it's in it's waterproof housing.


----------



## Robbo107672 (Mar 25, 2008)

If you like your Canon (DSLR i assume) then why not go for a G10 with a housing or you may still pick up a G9 for a bargain basement price, try B&H in the US... If you are using it around salt, then a housing is the only way to go IMO.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I've got a pentax optio w60. Its got a rechargeable battery and is rugged enough for me. 
I did attach a bit of pool noodle to the lanyard, after a close call during a capsize.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Got myself an Olympus u1050 today for $349, i could have got it cheaper online but straight out at Clive Peeters this afternoon means i now have another new toy to take out with the Yak.

Hopefully next week I will get out on the water, have been really busy the past few weeks.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

if u wanna go real cheap a vivitar 6000 waterproof is #120 on ebay - hasnt let me down yet and takes 2AAA that iv only changed 3 or 4 times in a year bulky and only 6mp but it does a job (pls dont look at my pix and judge the camera!)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I Can back up the Olympus u1050 - a great little camera and hassle proof. can leave it sitting in the foot wells etc and all it requires is a rinse off.


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

my son runs a sea kayak business from Batemans Bay, Region x sea kayaking. He takes photos for clients,up to 50 per trip. He uses a Olympus 890.Retailed under 300 from Harvey N.Took a price in off the internet and they matched it.I have managed to wash it with a batch of life jackets, it has been immersed several times with no effect. Great little camera.


----------



## BadaBing (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's a cheap option. If you have already got a digital camera then buy a marine pack for you camera. It also protects it. Mine clips onto my PFD.

The piccy below is the one I have for my Sony. Trouble is it does not float. Might be worth me buying a float for it or tethering it to the yak. I dropped it about 30meters once when diving and it took a while to find it. I small key float would have lifted it.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

I have the Pentax OptioW60, and it's an excellent camera. Shoots hi-definition video, and takes cracking pics. As with most compacts tho, it's zoom is fairly crap. Well worth the dollars tho, bloody good cam!


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

what i really like with my w60 is the ability to shoot in wide angle mode which fits perfectly with my wide screen laptop - old "squarer" images from my previous w20 look so outdated and crap by comparison

pete


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

what i really like with my w60 is the ability to shoot in wide angle mode which fits perfectly with my wide screen laptop - old "squarer" images from my previous w20 look so outdated and crap by comparison

pete


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Just got the olympus 1050?..thanks fellas...officeworks and domayne Epping..$339!Will pay cash difference if I find it advertised cheaper!
Now for this technology irriterit to work the thing out!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Re 8 megapixel cameras.
Tried 2 Olympus underwater cameras that both failed me by taking in water.... then a Pentax Optio.. Pretty good but a slow reaction time.
Finally settled on a Canon Ixus WITH a viewfinder.... love it; and am happy to get a waterproof housing for it when it comes in.
Image quality and response time craps over the others.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I had the same opinion of my pentax reaction time, until I read the instruction book. Now it captures the image as you press the button.


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

You'll be happy with your olympus. We use them for work (white water rafting, surfing, sea kayaking) they get wasted in pretty big water and come out fine. We had a lot of problems with the pentax with fogging up and leaks etc!!

Stephen


----------



## RMackie (Jan 26, 2009)

grinner said:


> mate id luv one with a viewfinder cause i can never see what im photographing on the screen due to the glare.i
> ive always jsut brought cheap ones after droppinga couple. they seen to cop abuse just fine. had a fuji, a canon and a kodak. pick em up for about 130 . that way if you drop it your not losing much
> 
> do like the idea of an underwater one though
> ...


dropping? into the ocean?
wouldnt you just attach it to a leash or something?


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

finally got one today.i got an olympus 1050.the one thats waterproof to 3m .just got to learn to drive the thing now and catch a fish soon to really try it out.before i suceed in stuffing this one up.

wayne


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Another waterproof camera coming out in May is the Canon powershot D10 http://www.dpreview.com/news/0902/09021805canond10.asp

Hoping this camera will be an improvement of the Olympus and Pentex options. For me these cameras where too slow in auto focus and taking quick shots, one picture after another.

For me I would like to if Canon can provide the goods.

Victor


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow that looks the goods Vic,

Oh my god your online!??!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a Canon Ixus 400 which I bought probably about 4 years ago. I invested in the underwater housing and although bulky, I found it to be the best option for me. I can mount the camera on a RAM and shoot video with it. It seems that is not possible with this new Canon. I am sure it will be a fantastic camera all the same, but unless you have a Nikonos camera, true waterproof cameras will always have some kind of drawback or shortcomings.
Good luck with your purchase.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

tomca said:


> I had the same opinion of my pentax reaction time, until I read the instruction book. Now it captures the image as you press the button.


Hey Tomca I've sent you a PM but in case you don't pick it up, can you let me know which part of the manual refers to this very important aspect? Thanks in advance


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

A pretty obvious tip, but one that'll save you buying another waterproof camera, is to put a float on the cord handle on the camera - and test that it floats the camera before you head out. 
I've got the Olympus 1030sw and have put 2 plastic key floats on the cord - I originally thought that one float would be enough, but discovered that it actually needed two to float.









One less leash in the yak (if your into using leahes), and one less thing to worry about dropping over the side....
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

shame the D10 doesn't shoot RAW files, they always have to hold something back.

go the pool noodle for a float


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

The float idea is a good one, pool noodle works too!


----------

